# Coastal Bend FT



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Since the Amateur entry is 69, the starting time has been moved up to noon on Friday, Feb 12. Obviously, the rule regarding the new time will be followed, but the earlier time should allow for increased time to conduct the stake. Any questions regarding this change should be directed to the contacts listed in the EE premium.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Can anyone provided number of dogs left to run the Open and the Am first series Sat morning?


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

27 dogs have run in the amatuer


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if Q finished and also location for Q and Derby. Thank you!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

jgrammer said:


> Does anyone know if Q finished and also location for Q and Derby. Thank you!


Qual finished. Bo Samuels won. That's all I know.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Qual finished. Bo Samuels won. That's all I know.


Dave Rorem won with Bo Samuel's dog.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jgrammer said:


> Does anyone know if Q finished and also location for Q and Derby. Thank you!


Johnny Walker's ranch.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open callbacks 1,2,3,10,13,16,20,23,24,26,29,30,31,36,40,45,46,47,52,53,56,62,63,65,66,72,76,85,89,91


----------



## Bill Burks (Jan 25, 2003)

Hal Samuels' dog,Bo,won the Qual.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Bill Burks said:


> Hal Samuels' dog,Bo,won the Qual.


DING DING DING!!
Congrats to Hal, and Bo............and also to you Bill for finally getting the names arranged right!!


----------



## Jerseygirl66! (Feb 14, 2016)

interesting


----------



## Jerseygirl66! (Feb 14, 2016)

great run ! awesome


----------



## Jerseygirl66! (Feb 14, 2016)

I have not heard


----------



## Jerseygirl66! (Feb 14, 2016)

Great news for Hal!


----------



## Jerseygirl66! (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you for that information


----------

